# Roll your own cigar site!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Found this and thought it was pretty damned cool!!!!!!

http://www.otoaocigars.com/main.htm


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Dude those are some wicked cigar kits, I'd buy 1 if I had plenty of spare money.. they give you 64 leaves but I bet out of all the stuff you'd have about 5 cigars rolled successfully.. lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hell yeah those kits look BADA$$ but they need to let you pick at least what kind of wrapper leaf you want!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice...anyone buying one? If so, I want to sample one of your stogies.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

A little on the pricey side, especially since you aren't going to get many cigars out of it unless you've had some practice before hand. That said, it does look pretty cool.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very creative.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

I'd say its a pretty good price for the starter kit. You have the essentials to start rolling cigars, and you can always purchase leaves from there or other places.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> I'd say its a pretty good price for the starter kit. You have the essentials to start rolling cigars, and you can always purchase leaves from there or other places.


I will probably be buying a kit within the next year.......hopefully. If the baccy crop goes well.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I will probably be buying a kit within the next year.......hopefully. If the baccy crop goes well.


John Whacky Tobaccy Cigars!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I found a better price for the kit:

http://www.cabroncigars.com/rolleris1.htm

and check these listings out!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=cigar+making+kits&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Jim!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I found a better price for the kit:
> 
> http://www.cabroncigars.com/rolleris1.htm
> 
> ...


Whats up with that big a$$ roller? Looks like they ready to roll a monster joint!


----------

